# rolls royce of try squares



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I have been wanting one of these for a long time. Quite expensive but they are incredibly beautiful. Another thing that is really nice is that they are adjustable so that you can keep them square.

Hmm, perhaps Santa will be nice to me <g>...

Joking aside, I am wondering how I would go about making one. Specifically, the mechanism in the handle to keep it square. I am thinking its two rods terminated by these screws. The other end is probably square with a rabbet onto which the blade rests. You turn the screws and slightly move the blade..

Anybody ever tried making adjustable squares?


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

The OCT issue of Popular Woodworking has a great article on how to build these by none other than john Economaki from Bridge City Tools. He shows how to make one of the kinds that they sell. It is a beautiful tool.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Not sure, but they look like Colen Clenton adjustable try squares.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Pierce is right they are Colen Clenton squares. Although I've never seen one in the flesh and certainly never taken one apart, looking at them I would say this is how they work.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

They are a very fine addition to the shop, but wouldn't they just be something else to double check in the shop?
Bill


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

Was able to find this cross-section pic. Andy nailed it.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

God I'm good. LOL


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

By the way if you don't fancy making one yourself or paying for a Colen Clenton version, you can always buy one made by Crown which works the same way. £21.35 in the UK and $39.99 in the US from Hartville Tools.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Bill I wuold doubble check any square very time the have been knocked into something
and theese are a little easyer to reset 

and Andy is right about how they work I think crown make a 4 inch too
the two screws just have to bee with very fine tread both becourse of the fine adjustment 
but allso becourse they lock the blade

its so simple and yet so difficult to make 
so unless you realy want to chanlange yourself I will recoment you to buy them

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I see Andy beat me while I was trying to type ….. LOL


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

So how do you know if a try square is out of square? ;-)


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

You put it on a piece of wood, the edge of which you know to be straight and you draw a straight line. Then you flip the square 180 degrees and draw another line. If they match up, its square.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Yes they are Colen Clenton. I saw them sold at toolsforworkingwood.com . The 10 " retails for $259.00 or so and I am really considering buying one for myself. Not only are they adjustable, they are also just beautiful. 
Thanks for the tip regarding Crown. I might get one of those too to test it out.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice, but… The crown is only 4". None of them are scaled.

I better just continue using my $15 9" non-adjustable swanson until the day I see it is not square, then just get another one like it.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes, having the possiblity to adjust, merely cerates the ability to be adjusted improperly.

These are gorgeous, but I like the simplicity of my non-adjustable squares.


----------

